# Invalid access to memory location



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

OK, this might be a hard one as even Brother support gave up. I have Windows XP MCE with 2GB memory. I installed a Brother MFC240c Printer Fax. It worked fine. Later I installed Rollback Professional 8.1 but after a while I had problems while rebooting as it kept finding invalid clusters during defrag segment of boot, so I uninstalled the program. Since that time I attempted to print and found that the printer was no longer listed in "Printers and Faxes". I tried to Uninstall the Brother MFL-Pro Suite and ti just hung. I contacted Brother and they had me update the Ikernel file and install the the updated 240usb driver files. I kernel updated fine and upon installing the 240usb.exe all went well until the program ask me to plug in the USB cable and turn on the printer to finish the installation. The install continues to about 65% until the "New Hardware Wizard" appears, then I get, " There was a problem installing this hardware, Brother MFC-240C USb Printer, an error occured during installation of the device, Invalid Access to Memory Location". The crazy thing is under "Scanners and Cameras" the Brother MFC-240C is listed and the scanner works and when running a diagnostic program it says the Brother usb printer is installed and the driver is working properly! OMG Help!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Use the removal tool http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/us/us/en/dlf/dlf/000000/002700/dlf002701.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc240c_all&type2=2&os=7&flang=4&dlid=dlf002701 and then install anew.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

There can also be a corrupted inf files in your windows folder that prevents proper detection of the usb device. You can try to manually remove the inf files:

From the C:\ drive double click on the "Windows" folder and the "INF" folder. (make sure that you have show hidden folders activated. 

Search for OEM files that are related to Brother and delete those files. To see if it's related to Brother, you double click on the first OEM files on the list (For example: OEM1.inf). If the OEM file is related to Brother then close that window and delete that file. And delete the PNF file that follows it with the same number (For example: OEM1.PNF). If the file is NOT related to Brother then don't delete that file because you could just end up uninstalling camera drivers, mouse drivers or anything that you might need everyday.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks MikenandezNST & Godspeeed, I will attempt these resolutions this weekend and let you know if either of them work. I have to hold off till then as I need to finish scanning 235 photos for a customer of mine and don't want to take any chances that my scanner goes down before I finish the job. Again thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

Well the first idea from MikenandezNST did not work. After using the uninstaller the computer would not shut down without a cold boot. After rebooting I tried to reinstall the software and again, the install continues to about 65% until the "New Hardware Wizard" appears, then I get, " There was a problem installing this hardware, Brother MFC-240C USb Printer, an error occurred during installation of the device, Invalid Access to Memory Location". So now I will attempt Godspeeed's method and let you know if that works. I knew this was going to be a major headache. Thank you again MikenandezNST for your suggestion. I'm sorry it did not work.


----------



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

OK Godspeeed, I tried your method also and unfortunately got the same result soon after plugging in the USB cable and the New Hardware Wizard opened, I got the same dang screen, " There was a problem installing this hardware, Brother MFC-240C USb Printer, an error occurred during installation of the device, Invalid Access to Memory Location". Jeez I hope I don't have to reinstall Windows to get this working. thank you so much for the suggestions, but I'm hoping you all have some more ideas, before I reinstall the operating system.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Defrag, repair windows... It doesnt look to good I will keep looking for you but I am not very confident about this one.


----------



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Again Godspeeed for the help. I will try these suggestions.


----------



## Furs4u (Jul 9, 2009)

HI Godspeeed. I defraged, but I have a Sony Vaio with Windows MCE and my OEM disk only allows reinstall of the OEM programs or a complete reinstall back to the computer's original state. Is their a reliable program you think that can repair windows?


----------

